# Stack overflow at line 0?



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Everytime I log onto Aim Express my buddy list will pop up and so will many messages saying "Stack overflow at line 0" I dont know what this means, I also dont know how this can be fixed any help will be appreciated.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

also I just read that this can be spyware related is this plausible?


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

Bump


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

lol is this in the wrong section or just nobody wants to respond?


----------



## leesher (Dec 28, 2006)

Heyy, the same thing is happening to me too. At first it only did it when someone IMed me but now it does it like every second and the box moves little by little everytime I click ok. I went to a few websites but none of them were aim express related. I'll try and find something and if I do I'll post it here.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks man, Im only getting it AIM express realted as well.. if someone signs off it happens..and yea it always keeps moving and im getting a new message about some script now


----------



## leesher (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey, if you go to meebo.com it's just like aim express. Just log into the section that says aim. I just read it on another forum and it works just as well. I hope it helped!


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

still wish I could fix this Aim express problem


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

What is aim express? Is it for IM.


----------



## HaroRider (Aug 9, 2006)

yea, just go to aol.com and sign in from there


----------

